# Your ski weather sources?



## Greg (Feb 6, 2008)

Mine:

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/aly/
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/
http://intellicast.com/National/Radar/
http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/powderfreak.html
http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/
http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?showforum=15
http://coolwx.com/modelts


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 6, 2008)

My weather source is you, lol..


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> My weather source is you, lol..



Ditto.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Ditto.



He he, look Greg: you have groupies!


----------



## danny p (Feb 6, 2008)

all of greg's plus:

bestskiweather.com
snowforecast.com
weather.com/activities/recreation/ski
accuweather.com


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> He he, look Greg: you have groupies!



Poor Greg...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Poor Greg...



speak for yourself man,  I'm an awesome groupie


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2008)

Y'all are making me blush...


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 6, 2008)

I just trust that AZ will have a "storm discussion" thread started at least a week or two in advance. 

That in conjuction with recent trip reports and then just keeping an eye until the last second for what the weather actually does.

I generally don't trust any weather report more than 1-2 days in advance anyway and I'm always ready to change plans if conditions are not great.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> My weather source is you, lol..





bvibert said:


> Ditto.



that makes 3 of us...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> speak for yourself man,  I'm an awesome groupie



Sorry, didn't mean to offend you.  Although personally I wouldn't want either of us to be a groupie for me...








Sorry for the hi-jackedness Greg.  I seriously do use you for my weather...


----------



## marcski (Feb 6, 2008)

Herb, the skiing weatherman, Stevens:

http://www.snocountry.com/article.php/20080203115520112

He's usually pretty on the money.  Especially his longer term forecasts throughout the winter.


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 6, 2008)

I still find this source the most accurate


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 6, 2008)

Josh Fox 
http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/

And emails from John Atkinson


----------



## billski (Feb 7, 2008)

Realtime info:  http://forums.alpinezone.com/
Prognostication and tracking, I rolled my own:  http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/toolbox.htm


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 7, 2008)

I like the layout of snowforecast.com

however, accuracy isn't all that great.  In the case of this storm, that's a good thing.  As late as yesterday morning there was still a lot of *r* in their forecast for the Whites.


----------



## danny p (Feb 7, 2008)

I find that the weather sources I like the most are ones that discuss the weather, not simply put a weather icon up with a hi and low temperature.  Obviously powderfreak's reports are even better because in addition to a discussion about a storm, its interactive as well (ability to ask questions, etc.).  The other big plus in weather reporting is if the source takes elevation into consideration or is ski-resort specific.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 7, 2008)

AZ
Powderfreak
Noaa
Wunderground


Edit:  I almost forgot Google Earth Weather Overlay.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2008)

Greg 
Poederfreak and weatherunderground


----------



## Paul (Feb 7, 2008)

This works the best, but is pretty limited in range...


----------



## salsgang (Feb 13, 2008)

I like mattnoyes.net and the weatherunderground backyard weather station google map is great for getting a sense of temperatures and wind direction / speed.

http://www.wunderground.com/stationmaps/gmap.asp?zip=05149&magic=2&wmo=99999


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

I still primarily use AZ for my ski weather.  I'll let all you weather nut jobs analyze all the sources and condense it into short synopsis's.


----------



## severine (Nov 10, 2008)

Paul said:


> This works the best, but is pretty limited in range...


I've noticed my left knee and formerly broken metatarsal are great weather predictors now! Though very short range...


----------



## billski (Nov 10, 2008)

Since I make the majority of my plans last minute, weather is an essential component to the planning.  I rolled my own private page with links and embeds to get me to the most critical information quickly.  It's not pretty, but it's private and it works for me.  In 10 minutes it's all at my finger tips and beats using a bunch of bookmarks.

http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/toolbox.htm


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2008)

National weather service forcast for temps/trends as my baseline info.  From that, especially this time of year with marginal temps for snowmaking purposes,  if you look under the aviation weather section, you can get forcast temps for ground level, 3,000 ft altitude and 6,000 ft altitude which helps give an idea about possible summit temps vs. base temps, and also both how cold and from what direction the air with a potential weather system is.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 11, 2008)

Whatever one predicts the most snow.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2008)

I like the National Weather Service myself. The "Forecast Discussion" is usually pretty interesting and very detailed.


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 17, 2008)

Nws.


----------



## pepperdawg (Nov 17, 2008)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?site=btv&FcstType=text&site=BTV&map.x=225&map.y=163

and intellicast for radar


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2008)

billski said:


> Since I make the majority of my plans last minute, weather is an essential component to the planning.  I rolled my own private page with links and embeds to get me to the most critical information quickly.  It's not pretty, but it's private and it works for me.  In 10 minutes it's all at my finger tips and beats using a bunch of bookmarks.
> 
> http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/toolbox.htm


that's pretty slick.  nice job


----------



## Glenn (Nov 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> that's pretty slick.  nice job




x2! I just checked it out.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow, Bill.  Throw some ads up on that!  Good job, dude.


----------



## pepperdawg (Nov 17, 2008)

Glenn said:


> x2! I just checked it out.



Ditto - likey likey!!!!!


----------



## danny p (Feb 4, 2009)

bump

I have been looking at this site this season as bestskiweather.com has become almost useless....Roger Hill always seems to be a little ahead of the other mets IMO.  Good site for North/Central VT.

http://oldsite.vtlink.net/users/wxman/weatheringheights/index.asp


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2009)

danny p said:


> bump
> 
> I have been looking at this site this season as bestskiweather.com has become almost useless....Roger Hill always seems to be a little ahead of the other mets IMO.  Good site for North/Central VT.
> 
> http://oldsite.vtlink.net/users/wxman/weatheringheights/index.asp



bestskiweather never impressed me and I stopped checking it.
Roger is alright, but doesn't update too often.  Weather in the mts. is a fickle thing and most outlets don't report on it.  I still give the nod to Scott and NWS Burlington for NVT but I wish we had a source for mountain weather in the remainder of New England.  NWS Albany and Gray ME seem almost sleepy; they must be running to a different agenda.  

I'm more interested these days in how much snow everyone is getting.  for the most part I like to look at the NWS probability maps for 1-2-3 days ahead.   They get updated with every forecast and give you a real sense for how things are shaping up.  If you get it in your head first that they are probabilities of hi med and low it greatly enhances your ability to sniff out the sweet spots of snow.  Also, the major media outlets, including TV, accu, weather.com and the metro media stations give broad brush ranges "4 to 8 inches".  By looking at the probability charts it's very quik to figure out who has the highest odds of 8".



For the most part, I've been using the


----------



## danny p (Feb 4, 2009)

when bestskiweather was Roemer and Hill I loved it.  I think Roger's site has been updated almost every day this week.  He called it earlier than anyone I saw that last weeks storm was gonna move north and slam VT, when everyone else was saying it was a southern NE storm.  Late last week he said definitively that this storm would blow out to sea when everyone was pulling their hair out trying to figure out what this storm was going to do.  This season I have become utterly frusturated with NWS, probably because all the info I want comes from the Albany branch.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 4, 2009)

marcski said:


> Herb, the skiing weatherman, Stevens:
> 
> http://www.snocountry.com/article.php/20080203115520112
> 
> He's usually pretty on the money.  Especially his longer term forecasts throughout the winter.




Saw his recent blog and hope he's right because it looked awfully good for the 2nd 1/2 of the season.  

I tend to check out the blogs on Easternuswx.  If you can wade through the Washington DC crowd who seem to think they deserve 300-inches of snow you can get some pretty good info.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 180 (Feb 4, 2009)

Billski, that is amazing, you need to get Greg to incorporate that.


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2009)

4aprice said:


> I tend to check out the blogs on Easternuswx.  If you can wade through the Washington DC crowd who seem to think they deserve 300-inches of snow you can get some pretty good info.



_That _is *hilarious*. And so true! :lol:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 5, 2009)

I usually just use weather.com and the 10 day forecast for the town the area is in.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> Mine:
> 
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/aly/
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/
> ...



i like noaa, just the facts, make your own predictions.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 8, 2009)

180 said:


> Billski, that is amazing, you need to get Greg to incorporate that.



+1 just added it to my weather links!!


----------



## SkiBunny (Feb 9, 2009)

U R my weather source!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been using this lately.


----------

